

Ask PG: any plans for a YC startup book? - arkitaip

By now YC and its startups must have created lots of invaluable knowledge on how to start and run a startup. Has YC considered distilling all of this knowledge and publish it as a book? I'm positive that there are lots of potential tech entrepreneurs around the world who would love to do startups the YC way but can't move to Silicon Valley and be part of YC for lots of different reasons.
======
hiddenstage
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Launch-Pad-Combinator-
Exclusive/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Launch-Pad-Combinator-
Exclusive/dp/1591845297/)

